# Batch File/VBScript -> ScanPST.EXE



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Is there a way to create a batch file or vbscript that will automate the ScanPST.exe process?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Never used this, but found it trying to see if scanpst.exe had any command line options:
CSCANPST

That is supposed to let you automate the process. I haven't really read through it though.


----------

